# how can I upgrade my CPU to sse2?



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

do I need to download some files or buy another CPU?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 are all hardware integral. If you have a Socket A board then the Athlon XP 2500+ (only in the Barton series) and higher support this. Intel's Pentium 4's and newer all support SSE2.


----------

